# Using 1 Shot Sign Paint On Bikes?



## ColsonTwinbar (Apr 3, 2008)

So most of you guys have probably heard of 1 Shot paints, but if not, it's a high gloss enamel that is pretty darn tough and its made for sign painting, and pinstriping for cars. You can thin it out and spray it, so it seems like it would work perfectly fine for painting bikes. It comes in many great colors, their ivory is almost an exact match to schwinns. I've painted a set of rims with it before that turned out pretty good but you can still scratch it off with your fingernail if you try hard enough, but I think this is because I didn't use a very good primer. I hand painted some details on a pair of fenders over some por 15 clearcoat and it is really tough, I would do this for the whole frame but the stuff is really expensive. Then I emailed the company about what primer to use and they guy said I shouldn't use it for painting a bike. Any suggestions why I shouldn't? And if anyone else has any other comments on what kind of paint to use, they would be much appreciated.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Apr 3, 2008)

so, whats a good paint that is relatively inexpensive that I can spray with an air brush?


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Apr 3, 2008)

Would it be fine to paint the whole thing with the right kind of paint and then painting the two tone parts with the 1 shot? I already have some 1 shot and reducer and I would like to use it.


----------



## J.E (Apr 3, 2008)

The Problem with one shot is it has no catalist in it so it is soft and will scratch super easy.I do automotive painting for a living and would suggest using ether Sherwinn williams single stage automotive paint or The automotive paint Nappa auto parts sells.Both places should be around $75 or everything you need.Paint,Catalyst and reducer. I use PPG or sikkens paint when I'm painting a car or bike.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Apr 3, 2008)

1 shot does sell a hardener but its $30 for a pint. I'll check out the sherman williams store in town and see what they have.


----------



## J.E (Apr 3, 2008)

You going tothe kent Swap meet on the 13th. I'm going. We should hook up.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 3, 2008)

are you asking him out justin?


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Apr 3, 2008)

I might make it down there.


----------



## J.E (Apr 3, 2008)

lol......He's not my typ but has a cool bike......... Colson E-mailme and I'll send you my cell number i you decide to come to the swap. justinvdub@hotmail.com


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 4, 2008)

*Soooo....*

If One shot is not a good paint then why do all the pinstripers use it!!!

And when it comes to Original painted bikes they didn't have hardener in 30-40s so why do we need it now? and clear coat YUK!

I don't see a problem with One Shot...

I would not use acme paint I have seen it fade

We use Napa and Sherman Williams at work on Large outdoor signs No problem even with RED fading and we make huge signs!!!

I think that we try to high tech and price the crap out of everything in the world!!!  :eek: 

J...


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 4, 2008)

*Ok...*

I asked our paint guy here about hardener and after talking to him I realized that all paint today needs pretty much needs a hardener, DUH!!! well it is more like a catalist it cures the paint and hardens it so it will dry Fast... I still don't think high gloss or clear coating stuff is cool if you want a original bike to me one shot paint would be more like real old style paint if you are worried about it chipping...Then paint it with urathane with a clear coat hang it on a wall stare at it and dust it off with a rag... it's a bicycle... It was some kids pride and joy once, so enjoy it..... RIDE IT!!!

J...


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 4, 2008)

You can get an inexpensive Acrylic Enamel hardener called "Wet Look", sold under various labels, like here http://boburl.com/1295.  It's cheap compared to the brand name stuff but I'm sure chemically its the same thing. I use it all the time with PPG Acrylic Enamel for doing bikes. The hardener has a very short shelf life too, but you can stretch that out pretty long if you put some sort of heavier-than-air gas into the can to seal out the oxygen and moisture. Some people use accetalyn from their gas-torch setup. You can also get this stuff called "Bloxygen" that comes in an aerosol can... does the same trick.  Heres some here http://boburl.com/1296.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm kinda missing the point of this post. why 1 shot? the same places you can get it has regular paint. also as far as I know you can buy paint in smaller quantities. I worked in a sign shop for a bit and he used lots of 1 shot... for signs ...and pin stripes... never to paint anything. it isn't like 1 shot is that much cheaper. finally base clear doesn't have to be polished til it looks like wet paint. on my bike I cleared it and color sanded it and polished it til it looked right and stopped. I suppose I could polish more and get super glossy wet looking paint. I think a better question is whether something like Rustoleum would look like old paint and is there a benefit to using it?
Scott


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Apr 5, 2008)

I just had just bought a few cans for pinstriping, and was wondering if anyone had used it for bikes.


----------

